# Wensen guitar



## lordmorg (Mar 31, 2007)

I do have a question? But I don't know where to post it, so i'll post it here.

I buying a new guitar for this summer. I am low on cash and found this on ebay. Its a Wensen LP. I just want to know what you guy think of it.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Brand-New-Electr...W0QQitemZ220097818635QQcategoryZ2384QQcmdZVie 

Also if anybody own this type of guitar, what was your experience with it.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Do yourself a favor and don't get that, looks like so reaaallly cheapo random made in china ebay guitar to me. Even if you don't have much dough, go out to a local store and try out their inexepsnvie guitars and go with the one you like. I've played 250$ Ibanezes, Squiers, ESP LTDs that were pretty darn nice for the money, perhaps you can get one of those. Or look around for a good deal on a used guitar.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree, these are not really well put together, bad fret jobs and the pups suck. Look at some low end squiers or epi's , ibanez etc for a starter..


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

A pawn shop near my house had a bunch of these recently so I tried them out. It would have taken more work than they were worth to make any of them playable.


----------



## lordmorg (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I think I'll save my money and buy a Gibson LP instead. If you have a good place to buy it from it would be helpful


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Lordmorg, I don't know if you want a *real* Gibson LP but if you want something that looks and plays just as well check out Ring Music. They have a line of guitars there that are produced in England but made in Vietnam under the name "Vintage". They're designed by Trevor Wilkinson, they're very well made instruments and the prices are ridiculously low for what you're getting.

I was there today and I was surprised to see they still have the same guitars they had back in late January. I tried out the Les Paul type V100 guitar at that time and it really sounded quite good. It was certainly as heavy as a Les Paul as well! Here's a link to their website: http://www.ringmusic.com/productlist.php?category_id=4 You'll see the "Vintage" guitars at the bottom of the page. It's not listed on the website but they've added another blue Strat, a brownburst LP style guitar and a really nice sounding "John Lennon" type acoustic which I tried out a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

You don't need to jump right up to a Gibson to get a good quality LP style guitar. There are plenty of alternatives that don't cost $2000+, it's just that those Wensen's aren't really one of them.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I go on that way too, don't trow your money on crapy things. Got a descent axe and rock n roll all night!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tokai, Burny Greco, Orville - All MIJ. If you can find a used MIK Tokai, they are good value for the the money. New - Edwards, MIJ (but with all costs, you are getting up to $1000+) - They are quite hot right now.

Similar to Les Pauls are models by Yamaha and Ibanez.

There is always Epiphone - better than Wensen - and some of them can be gems. You just have to play many.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

You really have to watch the really cheap no name brands, especially when they are coming out of China, Vietnam or Indonisa, they are cheap for a reason. Anything you read about el-cheapos take with a grain of salt. They are almost always never made out of what they are spec'd as and most use wood that isn't dried properly or isn't good enough to be used as firewood.


----------



## MCDuster (Mar 17, 2007)

Hmmm. I wonder how many in this thread have actually played a Wensen. I had purchased two. One was a semi hollow and the other was an LP. I don't know if I just lucked out but the build quality was good. The necks were straight and the finishing was quite nice. After making some adjustments (every guitar you buy pretty well could use a setup) it played quite nicely. I've been in guitar stores and looked at expensive guitars and saw many flaws. Remember a lot of guitars are made in the Asian countries.
If you think a name brand is your thing, that is the way to go. Especially if you feel it is going to make you play better.
just my opinion
by the way I build my own guitars now


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

MCDuster said:


> I don't know if I just lucked out but the build quality was good.


I think you lucked out. I've played a few and one was good, a couple were what I'd expect in that price range, and the last 6 in a row I tried were garbage.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I found the Godin guitars to offer great bang for the buck. I haven't tried the later lower priced versions but the ST-4 (strat shape) I got in the mid-90's compares very favorably to my USA made Fender at a signifcantly lower price.


----------



## Alxscode (Nov 30, 2008)

*Wensen Rocks!!!*

I'll tell you what people, I own 2 Wensen guitars. First i purchased a white replica of a 61 re-issue SG, and it downright kicked ass, infact i liked it so much, the tonality was awesome the comfort, looks, and best of all the price. I purchased a black Les Paul replica w/ gold hardware another fantastic deal, sound, looks and playability was unbelievably great. I have absolutely no regrets! I woudn't think of even tradin' them for an Epiphone. The black Les P. as an Epiphone would be 600.00. Wensen was a third of that and worth every dime. Yes folks you can be fooled by imitations, if someone had covered the headstock I would swear it's a Gibson.The bottom line? It's a wonderful guitar for the value!!!


----------

